# EOS RP + RF 24-240mm attached total length?



## CameraQ (May 3, 2020)

Hello Canon Rumors forums! I’m hoping that someone here can answer a pretty straightforward question for me.

I’m looking at picking up an EOS RP with the 24-240mm lens bundled. Seems like a pretty good deal and a nice entry point to FF. I’ve done a fair bit of research and I know about some of the downfalls of the lens, but when I’m really being honest with myself, I don’t do a ton of work with RAW so it doesn’t have me too concerned. Seems like a good all-rounder, especially to start off with.

One thing I’ve been trying to figure out for a bit though is just how big this thing will be in the hand. Again, it’s not a huge concern but I do like to know these things ahead of time and unfortunately, due to the current events, I can’t really go somewhere to test it out in person. I’ve been able to easily find measurements for both the body and the lens but not the combination of the two. I know the body measurements take into account the hand grip and it’s hard to tell from pictures alone exactly how deep that is. I was hoping someone here with this combo could share a quick measurement.

Essentially, I’m looking for how long the kit is from the end of the lens to the back of the RP body, while the lens is fully collapsed in its shortest state.

If anyone can help me out with this info it would be really appreciated. It will help me get a sense for the size in hand and also better plan for how it might fit into some of my setup. I plan to get another RF lens or two but hope to wait it out to see if they release something more compact like the rumored nifty fifty to complement this super zoom. Thanks a ton for any help!


----------



## tron (May 3, 2020)

Check this:

https://camerasize.com/compact/#815.842,799.788,ha,t

If you put cursor over a camera/lens you will see dimensions too (not only a visual comparison).

You can compare EOS RP + 24-240 using a combination you are familiar with (I used EOS R/24-105RF).


----------



## JustUs7 (May 9, 2020)

I think measurements are available online.

I can say I’m 6’ 4” tall and can palm a basketball. I have no issues with the size of the grip on the RP. For me, handling with the 24-240 is plenty balanced and comfortable.

But, in the interest of perspective, I’m coming from shooting with Rebels, not full frame DSLR’s.
We got the RF35mm as an indoor compliment. For our humble abode, 35 gives enough room to move for the shot I want, but I don’t know if I could back up enough for the 50.


----------



## koenkooi (May 9, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> I think measurements are available online.
> 
> I can say I’m 6’ 4” tall and can palm a basketball. I have no issues with the size of the grip on the RP. For me, handling with the 24-240 is plenty balanced and comfortable.
> 
> ...



I'm 4" shorter and can only palm a basketball with the stars align, but I can't the the RP as-is, the bottom rubs against knuckle in my hand where the ring finger attaches. Very unpleasant. Now, with the EG-E1 attached I can shoot as long as I have batteries!

When using feather weight lenses like the EF50 STM I don't need the EG-E1, the EF85 f/1.8 is the maximum I'd use without the EG-E1.

It's only when I need to use it one-handed with a heavy lens and flash attached (MP-E65 + MT24-EX) that I notice the RP+EG-E1 isn't deep enough to handle the torque. The EG-E1 adds the height I need, just not the depth. When shooting 2 handed everything is fine.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 9, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'm 4" shorter and can only palm a basketball with the stars align, but I can't the the RP as-is, the bottom rubs against knuckle in my hand where the ring finger attaches. Very unpleasant. Now, with the EG-E1 attached I can shoot as long as I have batteries!
> 
> When using feather weight lenses like the EF50 STM I don't need the EG-E1, the EF85 f/1.8 is the maximum I'd use without the EG-E1.
> 
> It's only when I need to use it one-handed with a heavy lens and flash attached (MP-E65 + MT24-EX) that I notice the RP+EG-E1 isn't deep enough to handle the torque. The EG-E1 adds the height I need, just not the depth. *When shooting 2 handed everything is fine.*



I’ve read others with smaller frames than mine observe the same issues. I’ve always shot with my left hand supporting the camera and my right operating it. Probably why I don’t notice any issues.


----------

